
The OpenCoffee Club Movement - danw
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_open_coffee_club_movement.php
======
webwright
Seattle has a nice one going (hosted by Andy Sack, CEO of Judy's Book). I
haven't seen any actual VCs show up (other than an angel or two, maybe).

------
jaggederest
Reminds me of the story by Charles Stross, 'Tales of the Dangerous Coffee
Club'

Just remember, no genetically modified superior coffee.

------
dfranke
Anyone know of one of these in Cambridge/Somerville? Or want to start one?

------
dawie
Seems like an awesome concept. Just what I have been looking for.

~~~
danw
It is great, I've been to the London one a few time and met great people. It's
not all about finding investment too like the article suggests

